
Free Geek – Free/Cheap Computers Recycled by Volunteers For The Community - peter_d_sherman
https://www.freegeek.org/
======
peter_d_sherman
Link above is for originating location in Portland. They're also located in
some other places:

Minneapolis: [http://freegeektwincities.org/](http://freegeektwincities.org/)

Chicago: [http://freegeekchicago.org/](http://freegeekchicago.org/)

Providence:
[http://www.freegeekprovidence.org/](http://www.freegeekprovidence.org/)

Fayetteville, AR:
[https://www.freegeekarkansas.org/](https://www.freegeekarkansas.org/)

Toronto: [https://www.freegeektoronto.org/](https://www.freegeektoronto.org/)

Detroit: [https://motorcityfreegeek.net/](https://motorcityfreegeek.net/)

etc.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Geek](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Geek)

